# Canadian from Greece moving to Canada



## ChristosA (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi everyone.

A little history about me.

My name is Chris and I was born in Hamilton - Ontario in 1969.I moved here with my family in 1981.I've been working as an electrician for over 25 years.I live with my girl Barbara for over 13 years.I'm mentioning her, as I have some questions regarding me and her moving permanently to Canada.

I would appreciate some help (information) from anyone.I'm currently hoping to move back to Canada,Toronto specifically by the end of March or the beginning of April.

I contacted the Canadian Embassy,here in Greece and ask what do I need so I can return to Canada and search for a job.They told me that,since I was born in Canada,all I need is a passport and as soon as I land,if I find job,I can work directly.

What my major concern is,how can my girlfriend (Barbara) come and live with me and eventually find a job,also?I looked up some information in the Canadian Embassy website and it clarifies that she does not need a visa.It's obvious she needs a passport.Does us,living for 13 years together,make her eligible ,for me to sponsor her?(and what exactly is sponsoring her?)I know I would need documents to prove that we have been living together for the past 12 months.

She's an Alternative Practitioner.Yoga, Reiki, Pranic-Healing,Aromatherapy etc

Also I have a dog,which is 2 years old.We're taking her with us.Does anybody know some information regarding pets entering Canada?

Thank you all for your time and *ANY *help will be appreciated!!!

Chris


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Firstly read Sponsor your spouse, partner or children

For pets read Importing or Travelling with Domestic Dogs - Animals - Canadian Food Inspection Agency


----------



## ChristosA (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you.I read it by looking at another thread,which you posted the same link.

Please correct me if I didn't understand something.

A.I will be able to look for a job after I arrive in Canada.
B.I can sponsor my girlfriend for at least 3 years (after that she becomes a permanent resident) I will have to provide her essential needs and she must not receive any social assistance.



> Basic requirements are:
> 
> food
> clothing
> ...


Apart from the obvious,the last sentence states "care not provided by public health". Does this mean that once *I* have a social security number or health care,would she be able to also have health care (under my sponsorship)*except *eye and dental care?

After the 3 year sponsorship and her becoming a permanent resident,will she be able to find a job and work?

Thank you again

Chris


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes, to everything except your girlfriend will be able to work. She'll get/should request a SOWP (Spousal Open Work Permit).
You'll find the information here. Search


----------



## ChristosA (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello again.

I would like to ask a question regarding a problem (if it's a problem at all)

The situation is this:

I have a Greek ID card which wrongly states that I was born in Toronto Ontario instead of Hamilton Ontario.My last passport was issued as my birthplace being Toronto because of this.

Thinking that I'm going to return to Canada permanently,It would be wise to have my new passport issued with my correct birthplace.

*I'd like to add that:

I have in my possession,an exact copy from my birth certificate which states where and at which hospital I was born,signed by the Canadian consul and my Canadian Certificate of Baptism which states at which church I was baptized in Hamilton.*

To make very long story short.I went to the Registry Office in Athens to change my birthplace and in their official books they have me stated that my* town* of birth is "Henderson - Ontario" !!!....

Henderson is the hospital I was born at! I told them that this is not correct and I have my birth certificate which states that it's Hamilton.

Anyway they said that they wanted the original copy (!) from Canada and I told them that it's impossible to get hold of the original copy.I do have a signed and exact copy.They wouldn't accept it....

They said that the law here in Greece for someone to change a mistake that;s on their Greek ID card has to go through court and only with a court order I would be able to change my birthplace and eventually get a correctly issued passport.*I asked my lawyer and he said it could take up to 3 months!!*

SO.My question is this.Would I encounter any problems upon my arrival in Canada if my passport has this issue with the wrong birthplace?I do intend to correct that mistake (which would be far easier in Canada,since my papers are all there) in the future.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If it was me I would do nothing until I'm resident in Canada and get the problem fixed when I apply/get my next Canadian passport. I doubt very much you'll experience any problems at Canadian border.


----------



## ChristosA (Feb 23, 2014)

Also I would like to ask something regarding my travel and return to Canada.

Due to time limitations,regarding the issue of my Canadian passport (It will take over 2 months to have my birth certificate sent from Toronto and another 1 month after that for my Canadian passport to be issued,here in Greece) I asked the Canadian Embassy in Greece if I could travel with my legal Greek passport to Canada and from there,can I get my birth certificate and my Canadian passport issued?

They assured me that there won't be any problems at the airport.

Is this information provided to me accurate and true,legal wise?

I do plan to stay permanently in Canada.*Do I tell that to the authorities at the airport that I'm going to issue a Canadian passport as soon as possible in Canada.(since I will only have my Greek passport at the time)* I'm asking because they may ask me what is the purpose of my visit is.Holding a European passport (at my arrival) I don't think that there will be a problem if I tell them my story.

I do not have my old Canadian passport,when I came to Greece in 1981.Will I need more documents upon my arrival to Canada?The Canadian Embassy here in Greece said that I could have my Greek Identification card translated in English and carry that with me also.It states that I was born in Canada also.


Thank you very much for your time


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You shouldn't experience any problems at airports. There's no harm in telling Immigration the truth. Your Greek ID card translated should be sufficient to convince them of your intent.


----------

